# 89' Z24 Vacuum Diagram



## jollyrancher (Apr 11, 2007)

I am looking for a diagram or pictures of vacuum connections 1989 z24 2wd pu. Tried the generic book store auto manuals but they are lacking. 

Thank you for the help, Sean


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I would like to know also... I have about 2 vacuum lines that need to be reconnected.


----------

